# طرق فك السحر



## mm4jesus (5 يناير 2012)

اريد كاهن لفك سحر فهل من مساعده ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يناير 2012)

لفك سحر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اعتقد ان دا موضوع مش يخص القسم خالص


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يناير 2012)

هى تسمى موهبة إخراج الشياطين

ويوجد أبونا يونان مكارى فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية

ويوجد أب كاهن آخر فى كنيسة الملاك بكفر سمرى

ويوجد آخرون فى الصعيد ولكن ذاكرتى لا تسعفنى بالأسماء


----------



## Samir poet (7 يناير 2012)

*ويوجد أبونا يونان مكارى فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية
ياريت تروحلو دا اقرب واحد ليك
اخويا الحبيب
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يناير 2012)

*أخي الغالي هناك فرق بين المشكلات النفسية وبين الحرب الشيطانية .*
*لكن بقدرة الصليب يمكن الشفاء من جميعها .*
*وإن لم يحقق صليب أبونا مكاري يونان الشفاء فهذا يعني أن الموضوع نفساني بحت سيحله أي طبيب نفسي .*
*لذلك اطمئن ولك كل المحبة .*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يناير 2012)

mm4jesus قال:


> اريد كاهن لفك سحر فهل من مساعده ارجو الاهتمام


 

طالما شكك الانسان بافعال الشياطين وتصرفاتها في حياته - الذي لا يدركه الانسان بأن الحروب الشيطانية هي حروب روحية اكثر منها مادية - قد أختلف قليلاً عن البعض في موضوع "فك السحر" - يوجد ما يسمى "تراود افكار" وهي عبارة عن حالات نفسية تؤتى على الشخص نضن فيها بأن شيئاً مادياً قد مسه - لكن الحقيقة ان هذا المس موجود في مخيلته فقط...

صلوا وصوموا وأقرأوا الانجيل لئلا تدخلوا في التجربة...

تحياتي​


----------

